# EF 8-15 Fisheye Coming Soon?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 19, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/ef-8-15-fisheye-coming-soon/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/ef-8-15-fisheye-coming-soon/"></a></div>
<strong>Hereâ€™s Hoping!</strong>

Received some information today saying that initial availability of the EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye will be in the next 20-40 days.</p>
<p><strong>CRâ€™s Take

</strong>Itâ€™s a good bet they want this lens out as soon as possible. Itâ€™s going to be a sales winner.</p>
<p><em>thanks Daniel</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Gothmoth (Apr 19, 2011)

a sales winner?

realy? ..i never found fisheye lenses very attractiv.
we rarely sell fisheye lenses in our store, compared to other lenses.


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 19, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> a sales winner?
> 
> realy? ..i never found fisheye lenses very attractiv.
> we rarely sell fisheye lenses in our store, compared to other lenses.



I'll be getting one the day they're available. Anecdotal, sure, but I for one am excited.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 19, 2011)

HughHowey said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > a sales winner?
> ...



I may not be getting one immediately, but I want one. Bad.


----------



## J. McCabe (Apr 19, 2011)

HughHowey said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > a sales winner?
> ...



As am I.


----------



## kirillica (Apr 19, 2011)

Fisheye is a great thing to play with... once per month or even per year


----------



## ronderick (Apr 19, 2011)

I think the charm about this newcomer is that it's an EF (rather than EF-S) fisheye ZOOM lens that's weather-sealed.

Admittingly, this is not going to be an easy lens to tame. However, those who can command fisheye lens well have a very strong tool for obtaining really impressive shots.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Apr 19, 2011)

Best news I've heard in a while! Looking forward to this lens!


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll get one - using it for artistic purposes is a nice bonus, but for shooting lightprobes there isn't much to ponder about.


----------



## TimeLapseNinja (Apr 19, 2011)

bvukich said:


> HughHowey said:
> 
> 
> > Gothmoth said:
> ...



This is going to be a revolutionary lens for some fun video/photos/time lapse shots! Although I hope its not a top seller, because then my shots will be a tad more original


----------



## obsoletepower (Apr 19, 2011)

Canon doesn't make many useless lenses but the fisheye lens really is. It is nothing but an expensive toy. I will never pretend to understand the appeal of this lens. It's much too wide and un-natural looking. Since the lens serves no practical purpose, I'd buy it if it were $200-$300 which is what it's worth anyway.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 19, 2011)

obsoletepower said:


> Canon doesn't make many useless lenses but the fisheye lens really is. It is nothing but an expensive toy. I will never pretend to understand the appeal of this lens. It's much too wide and un-natural looking. Since the lens serves no practical purpose, I'd buy it if it were $200-$300 which is what it's worth anyway.



May I suggest not buying one then?


----------



## wtlloyd (Apr 20, 2011)

should be very handy for interior architecture....I'll be shooting B&B interiors in the UK for 4 weeks this fall, I've had one of these on pre-order since they were announced.

I guess I'll sell my 600 f/4 IS before I go, clearly that lens would be useless for my purpose...wonder why Canon bothered to make THAT lens...


----------



## fesapo (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazon Japan says this is coming out on August 31 this year.


----------



## LFG530 (Apr 27, 2011)

obsoletepower said:


> Canon doesn't make many useless lenses but the fisheye lens really is. It is nothing but an expensive toy. I will never pretend to understand the appeal of this lens. It's much too wide and un-natural looking. Since the lens serves no practical purpose, I'd buy it if it were $200-$300 which is what it's worth anyway.



Yeah, you're right it's totally useless for panoramas/interiors/videoclips or extreme sports video. It's even more useless for creative publicity contracts, for original studio shootings or simply for art stuff if someone wants the fisheye look. Yeah that lens is total crap. Further more, it will be weather sealed and have a 15mm end with less distortion when can that come in handy? NEVER! A short focal length won't allow shooting handeld shots in low light or having a lot of depth of field neither, that would be silly.


----------



## liberace (Apr 27, 2011)

obsoletepower said:


> Canon doesn't make many useless lenses but the fisheye lens really is. It is nothing but an expensive toy. I will never pretend to understand the appeal of this lens. It's much too wide and un-natural looking. Since the lens serves no practical purpose, I'd buy it if it were $200-$300 which is what it's worth anyway.



'LOL' of the year? God forbid someone wants to have fun with photography.


----------



## kennykodak (Apr 27, 2011)

i use fisheye at weddings in several different ways. this broadens my style and helps set me apart from the pro photo wantabes. i have the 8-15 on order.


----------



## fesapo (May 10, 2011)

fesapo said:


> Amazon Japan says this is coming out on August 31 this year.



Amazon Japan has changed the release date to December 31, 2011.


----------



## ronderick (May 10, 2011)

fesapo said:


> fesapo said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon Japan says this is coming out on August 31 this year.
> ...



Wow... that's pushing the lens back quite a bit.

But I guess on the bright side is it gives time for us to save up money when they do arrive.


----------



## John Smith (May 11, 2011)

The DxO site has the support date for the lens as June, but that might be speculative - even existing lenses are sometimes delayed by a month.


----------

